# Probleme mit X1650 oder doch nicht?



## Bullet1990 (18. September 2008)

Hi ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir das Game "Spore" geholt und nach ein paar Minuten stürzt der Rechner ab und sieht dann so aus als steht er im Standby-Modus, aber Tastendrücken oder Mauswackeln bringt da auch nix. Wenn ich resette gibt er ein 3 oder 4 faches Piepen vom BIOS von sich. Das einzige was hilft ist ein paar Sekunden auf den "Power"-Knopf zu drücken oder hinten den Strom kurz abzustellen. Das ist aber kein Einzelfall. Vor ein paar Monaten hatte ich mir The Elder Scroll IV: Oblivion installiert und da hatte ich genau dasselbe Problem. Das hatte sich aber nach dem Installieren von allen Patches behoben.

Warscheinlich denkt ihr was das wohl mit Hardware zu tun hat oder?
Ich sollte vielleicht auf den nächsten Patch warten.

Aber ich denke das es an der Grafikkarte liegt. Nun sie ist glaube ich zu "stark" für mein Mainboard. Mein Rechner läuft sehr schnell heiß und stürzt deswegen ab oder der Bildschirm friert ein. Ok, jetzt wird es nicht mehr so sein, da es draußen kälter wird und es somit nicht mehr so glühend heiß in meinem Zimmer ist. Aber ich glaube trotzdem das sie daran Schuld ist.

Nun wer es wissen will ich habe eine Radeon X1650 Series und so ein mainboard http://k7jo.de/reviews/mainboards/asrock/k7s8x/index.htm

Aber vielleicht ist es ja nichts von alledem ich hab ja schließlich keine Ahnung .

Ich danke euch schonmal im Vorraus

MfG Bullet


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. September 2008)

Elder Scrolls IV ist ohne alle Patches ein sehr stark verbugtes Spiel.
Auch Spore ist leider dafür bekannt bei sehr vielen Leuten nicht zu laufen, zumindest les ich das in den Spore Communitys ständig.

Zu stark für das Mainboard kann eine Grafikkarte nicht sein, die wird dann höchstens von selbigem ausgebremst, das wars dann aber auch. Wobei inkompatibilität Teilweise vor kommt.
Wenn dein PC aber dazu neigt zu heiss zu werden, solltest du dagegen mal etwas tuhen, auch im Sommer sollte ein System unter Vollast nicht zu heiss zu werden.

Wenn du bei anderen Spielen kein Problem hast, liegt es wohl eher an Spore würde ich sagen.

Welches Betriebssystem hast du?
Spore setzt aktuellste Servicepacks (unter Vista gibt es ohne Servicepack 1 sogar vor dem Start eine Warnung) und recht aktuelle Grafiktreiber vorraus.


----------



## Karlzberg (18. September 2008)

So können sich manche Probleme gleichen...
Jetzt sag nurnoch, dass Deine Karte ebenfalls von Powercolor ist 

Ein ganz ähnliches Problem hatte ich nämlich auch, Du kannst es hier nachlesen, nebst Problemlösung:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hardware/322374-abstuerze-graka-netzteil-anderer-grund.html

Interessant wäre noch ein Bluescreen, den könntest Du mal aktivieren. 
Das Piepen deutet nämlich daraufhin, dass es vllt. doch nciht an den Treibern, sondern an einer überhitzten GraKa liegt. 
Wenn Du als Bluescreen die Stoppmeldung 0x0000008E bekommen solltest, dann ist es recht sicher der Treiber. 
Kommt etwas anderes, oder sogar kein Bluescreen, tippe ich eher auf Überhitzung.


----------



## Bullet1990 (18. September 2008)

@ Andreas: Ich habe Windows XP Professional mit SP2. Ich hatte diese Systemabstürze. dann dachte ich mir dasselbe mit den Treibern und hab einfach bei Googel den Namen meiner GraKa eingegeben und Treiber dahinter. Keine Ahnung ob ich jetzt den aktuellsten habe, ich denke aber schon.

@Karlzberg: Wie soll ich denn den Bluescreen aktivieren?
Meinst du ich soll alles so machen wie immer, damit es wie gewohnt abstürzt?
Wenn ja kann ich dir sagen, dass kein Bluescreen kommt. Der Rechner fährt sich sozusagen runter, nur das das Bildschirmlämpchen flackert (als ob er bei ausgeschaltetem PC noch an ist) und der Rechner noch teilweise läuft. Das erinnert mich stark an den Standby-Modus. Nur schütteln und rütteln hilft da nix da muss ich eben herunterfahren.
 glatt.

An heißen Tagen wird es hier drin glühend heiß da ich unter Dachschrägen wohne. Ich lege meist einen großen Ventilator davor und stelle ihn auf die schwächste Stufe, weil er mir sonst heiß läuft und abstürzt und da kommt manchmal das gleiche Piepen denke ich.
Letztes Jahr ist mir das Netzteil durchgeschmort, aber ich habe mir ein neues gekauft das müsste ok sein. die Grafikkarte ist auch nicht die älteste. Die ist glaube ich kein Jahr alt und wenn doch dann ein wenig mehr als ein Jahr nur. Das Mainboard ist halt von anfang an drin, sowie der Kühler. 10274 MB-Ram hab ich noch hinzugekauft.
Deshalb möchte ich es möglichst verhindern ein neues Mainboard oder einen neuen Kühler zu kaufen . Weil dann kann ich mir auch gleich einen neuen Rechner zulegen .


Edit: Ich hab den Ventilator wieder neben den Rechner gelegt, da dieser wo anders stand und ich habe einfach den Ea Games Download deinstalliert da ich in ein paar Foren gelesen hatte, dass dieser oft Schuld an Problemen ist.
So hab eben ca 1,5 stunden gespielt und es lief alles glatt. Danke für eure Bemühungen.

MfG Bullet


----------



## Karlzberg (18. September 2008)

Bullet1990 hat gesagt.:


> @Karlzberg: Wie soll ich denn den Bluescreen aktivieren?
> Meinst du ich soll alles so machen wie immer, damit es wie gewohnt abstürzt?
> Wenn ja kann ich dir sagen, dass kein Bluescreen kommt.



-> Systemsteuerung -> System -> Erweitert -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Einstellungen ...

Hier die Option "automatischen Neustart durchführen" deaktivieren...
Dann bliebe er bei dieser "Absturzart" beim Bluescreen stehen...

Aber habe ich Dich richtig verstanden, dass Dein Computer nicht komplett ausgeht, bzw. neu bootet?
Nur der Monitor geht in den Standby? 
Oder geht auch der Rechner in den Standby? 


Zum Thema Temperatur:
Unabhängig von der Außentemperatur darf der Rechner nicht zu heiß werden. Unter Vollast kommt er so oder so weit über Deine Zimmerteperatur hinaus. 
Reinige also lieber mal Deine Lüfter und sieh zu, dass diese auch noch vernünftig drehen. Weiterhin würde ich Dir zu ein bis zwei Gehäuselüftern raten. Da bist Du mit ca. 15 Euro sehr gut dabei, hast also nicht das Geld für einen kompletten, neuen Rechner hingelegt


----------



## Bullet1990 (20. September 2008)

> Aber habe ich Dich richtig verstanden, dass Dein Computer nicht komplett ausgeht, bzw. neu bootet?
> Nur der Monitor geht in den Standby?
> Oder geht auch der Rechner in den Standby?



Von außen sieht es so aus, dass er im Standby ist. Der Rechner arbeitet der Bildschirm ist sozusagen aus. Im Standby-Modus braucht man jedoch nur eine Taste drücken dann ist man wieder bei Windows, bei mir jedoch hilft kein klicken und kein Tastendrücken. Sogar ein Reset bringt nichts. Beim Reset bleibt alles Schwarz so wie es war nur das da ein 3-4 maliges Piepen vom BIOS kommt. Die einzige möglichkeit den wieder zum Hochfahren zu bringen ist den Powerknopf gedrückt zu halten oder mal kurz hinten den Schalter auf aus und dann wieder an zu switchen.

Und das mit den Gehäuselüftern ist eine sehr gute Idee danke .


----------



## Karlzberg (20. September 2008)

Ich möchte nicht wissen, was sozusagen ist, ich möchte wissen, was tatsächlich ist 

Der Rechner befindet sich also im Standby-Modus, lässt sich nur nicht mehr reaktivieren?
Oder ist der Rechner im "normalen" Arbeitsmodus, nur *ausschließlich* der Monitor befindet sich im Standby?

Das Piepen Deines Pc-Speakers ist ein sehr wichtiger Hinweis, achte also mal ganz genau auf das Piepen. Bisher tendiere ich sehr stark in Richtung defekter GraKa. Verwunderlich wäre das auch nciht, wenn -wie Du selbst sagst- Deine GraKa schon bis zu 120°C heiß wurde.

Eine Liste der Pieptöne findest Du hier:
http://www.its05.de/computerwissen-computerhilfe/pc-technik/bios/bios_fehlermeldung.html
Vergleiche Dein Piepen mal mit dieser Liste.


----------



## Bullet1990 (24. September 2008)

Also es piept 3oder 4 mal mal meine ich. In der letzten Zeit hatte ich keine Probleme.
Es muss eins von beiden sein "dreimal


ein Fehler ist aufgetreten innerhalb der ersten 64 kB , Basisspeicher ist defekt

viermal


Fehler im System-Timer"

Wenn der Rechner so absürzt sieht es von außen aus als ob der Rechner sich im Standby befindet. Es sieht aber nur so aus, da der Bildschirm schwarz ist (das Lämpchen blinkt so wie immer, wenn man vergisst beim Ausschalten den Powerknopf des Bildschirms zu drücken) und der Rechner noch läuft. Der Rechner läuft aber nicht richtig, da ich ja einen schwarzen Bildschirm habe, obwohl das Powerlämpchen leuchtet.


----------

